# Anniversary Gift



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got my anniversary gift in the mail, 1 Directv cinema movie credit. The card says " No strings attached" and i can watch anytime in the next 3 months and my account will automatically be credited.Anyone else received this and used it, did your account get credit?


----------



## Motley (Sep 23, 2004)

Just got one but have not used it yet.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I receive those all the time. I have used a couple, and the credit shows up after a couple of weeks.


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

I was given 3 cinema credits on Tuesday. The ppv's will be credited to my account as I use them per the note on my accounts page


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny you should ask. We rented a PPV last Sunday. I was online and checked my account the other day and it showed the $5.99 charge and then a $5.99 loyal customer credit. I was surprised as I hadn't received anything in the mail yet, but May is my anniversary month.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

See? They can do it. That's what they should do all the time instead of those silly ones they send in the mail that require all kinds of paperwork and mailing back.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Use it to watch The Fourth Kind,i haven't slept since.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

Sounds a lot better than 3 months free of SPORTS PAK.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I got 3 months of Showtime in 2008, but didn't know it for a month. I haven't gotten anything since and can't really remember anything prior to that either. There might have been a PPV movie in there. Didn't use it as it required me to mail the coupon back, and I don't use PPV. 

I'd rather get a few bucks off my subscription for a few months. A free PPV or 3 months of Showtime doesn't really impress me.


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Last year they gave me 3 months of free sports pack. I called and traded it for 3 months of showtime. I never watch sports pack...


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

I Got 3 Months Of Showtimes Channels. for last couple years my always been Showtime.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Three months of Sports Pack that all of the out of market games are blacked out, I never watch it


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

My 15-year gift a few months ago was $5 off my monthly bill for 15 months. Great gift! It was even in my favorite color (green)!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

rsteinfe said:


> My 15-year gift a few months ago was $5 off my monthly bill for 15 months. Great gift! It was even in my favorite color (green)!


I'd like to get that this year.


----------



## car421 (Feb 12, 2009)

Last year they gave me a free year of showtime. Barely watched anything on it. Would either forget I had it or when I did check it they were playing old movies. This year they gave me 3 months of the game channel for free. Tried it once and not to interesting. But I am not complaining, it is nice to be given something for nothing.


----------



## VinceV (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm jealous. Last year I got three free PPVs, but this year I got a lousy 3 free months to the Game Lounge.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

The 15 month deal is what I got as well. Then a couple months ago I had an issue with a PPV movie.Instead of crediting me just the price of the movie I got $5.00 off for three months on top of the other credit.


----------



## FussyBob (Jan 11, 2009)

VinceV said:


> I'm jealous. Last year I got three free PPVs, but this year I got a lousy 3 free months to the Game Lounge.


I just got the same, I'm a big spender for 13 years and I get this rock bottom crap. I have purchased from BB and installed all my own receivers, plus bought on-line dishes and did the install, never had a tech to the house and this is what I get Leisure Suit Larry and the Lounge Lizzards!

Bob P.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

JeffBowser said:


> See? They can do it. That's what they should do all the time instead of those silly ones they send in the mail that require all kinds of paperwork and mailing back.


Exactly. There is so much more D* could do via the internet site but they choose not to.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I got a whopping 3 months free of their magazine. Woohoo! :sure:

- Merg


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah...but just think...

If you watch that PPV movie and FORGET about the rebate they get to keep your 5 bucks..add that times a few hundred and you start raking in quite a few dollars in profit..

I HATE REBATE OFFERS !!! And will never use them!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dubber deux said:


> Yeah...but just think...
> 
> If you watch that PPV movie and FORGET about the rebate they get to keep your 5 bucks..add that times a few hundred and you start raking in quite a few dollars in profit..
> 
> I HATE REBATE OFFERS !!! And will never use them!


How do you forget about the rebate thats automaticly applied?


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I got 1 free PPV movie for my 14 years. I know I can't complain about something for free, but I gotta say I was a bit annoyed with this "gift". I have been with DirecTv since May 1996, I have never gotten an anniversary gift before this one, and this year I get a lousy PPV movie worth $4.99. A movie that is "formatted to fit your screen and 2.0 pcm audio" I can rent a DVD for less than $3 and get widescreen and 5.1 sound, or a Blu-Ray for $3.75
Again, I know I shouldn't complain about anything for free, but is a 14 yr loyal customer only worth five bucks?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Nitehawk^ said:


> I got 1 free PPV movie for my 14 years. I know I can't complain about something for free, but I gotta say I was a bit annoyed with this "gift". I have been with DirecTv since May 1996, I have never gotten an anniversary gift before this one, and this year I get a lousy PPV movie worth $4.99. A movie that is "formatted to fit your screen and 2.0 pcm audio" I can rent a DVD for less than $3 and get widescreen and 5.1 sound, or a Blu-Ray for $3.75
> Again, I know I shouldn't complain about anything for free, but is a 14 yr loyal customer only worth five bucks?


I got the same free PPV. I couldn't use it since I had already seen everything with my Netflix sub. I called and asked if I could have 3 months of Showtime instead. The CSR was nice and gave it to me.

Call and see what else they'll offer rather than the PPV.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

VinceV said:


> I'm jealous. Last year I got three free PPVs, but this year I got a lousy 3 free months to the Game Lounge.


Game Lounge - I know the feeling.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

nn8l said:


> Funny you should ask. We rented a PPV last Sunday. I was online and checked my account the other day and it showed the $5.99 charge and then a $5.99 loyal customer credit. I was surprised as I hadn't received anything in the mail yet, but May is my anniversary month.


I only ever ordered like 4 or 4 PPV in my life, but I did notice twice that I got auto credited.


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

The gifts seem pretty random. 15 year customer gets a free PPV, a customer of 2 years gets 6 months free of SHOWTIME, a customer of 10 years get free game lounge for 3 months. It doesn't seem to be based on years of being a customer or amount you pay each month. It's nice to get something for free, but the gift should be based on how many years you've been a customer.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nitehawk^ said:


> A movie that is "formatted to fit your screen and 2.0 pcm audio"


I believe many PPV movies are OAR and DD 5.1



johns70 said:


> The gifts seem pretty random. 15 year customer gets a free PPV, a customer of 2 years gets 6 months free of SHOWTIME, a customer of 10 years get free game lounge for 3 months. It doesn't seem to be based on years of being a customer or amount you pay each month. It's nice to get something for free, but the gift should be based on how many years you've been a customer.


I've never received anything.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

It's a gift. Who receives a free, unsolicited, no strings attached gift, then complains it sucks? Oh, sorry, I guess we do.


----------



## hitokage (Jan 19, 2010)

Too bad some of these gifts can't be regifted like other gifts nobody wants :lol:.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Would I get a gift of some sort after one year of service? And how would I know? Or be notified?

Thanks


----------



## skizer (May 16, 2004)

Maleman said:


> Would I get a gift of some sort after one year of service? And how would I know? Or be notified?
> 
> Thanks


I didn't, and I just hit my 1 year in March.

However, I had just gotten a $60 discount on MLB EI and gotten them to pay me $5 to take the March Madness package so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## Zipman (May 15, 2010)

Two years ago I received Showtime for a year. Last year I got the Sportpack for three months. It's just nice for DirecTv to show their customers that they appreciate us. They don't have to do this.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

10 year customer, with the highest service level, most years with NFL, 3 months of game lounge 

edit: noticed there was a gift feedback thing when i signed into my account so I said that Game Lounge is not for me. So they took it away! :lol:


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

I got a free year of Starz last year, after being with DirecTV for 5 years and subscribing to Sunday Ticket every year. I assume I got Starz instead of Showtime because I already subscribe to Showtime. Trying to decide if I will pay for Starz after they take it away next month (or maybe just get HBO instead?). Regardless, I did appreciate the gift. Three months of something seems appropriate, but a year is pretty generous.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

AlanSaysYo said:


> I got a free year of Starz last year, after being with DirecTV for 5 years and subscribing to Sunday Ticket every year. I assume I got Starz instead of Showtime because I already subscribe to Showtime. Trying to decide if I will pay for Starz after they take it away next month (or maybe just get HBO instead?). Regardless, I did appreciate the gift. Three months of something seems appropriate, but a year is pretty generous.


I got Starz and didn't subscribe to either.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

onan38 said:


> Just got my anniversary gift in the mail, 1 Directv cinema movie credit. The card says " No strings attached" and i can watch anytime in the next 3 months and my account will automatically be credited.Anyone else received this and used it, did your account get credit?


I just noticed the same thing on my account. My 2 year mark is not for another month and 2.5 weeks. Its there though. I have 3 months to use it and it should credit back to my account automatically.


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

During my 14+ years with D I've got 3 mo Showtime (watched a few movies), only knew after one of the months expired, either 1 or 2 times of the Sports Pac (do not watch sports) and one Game Lounge (don't do games). Heck I'de take a few free ppv this year!


----------



## vthokies1996 (Oct 7, 2008)

Just noticed I am getting 3 months of Sports Pack. Has anyone had any luck in getting it delayed? I'd rather have the months start when the Premier League season starts again in August so that I can get more out of Fox Soccer Channel.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got 3 free PPV movies. I just canceled Sports pack until NCAA basketball starts again, and I signed up for the Starz & showtime 2 for 1, so they couldn't give me much else.


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

I got 2 free HD receivers after my one year anniversary this year. I was stoked. So in return, I upgraded to MRV.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

I got 1 free "DirecTV Cinema" coupon. Anyone know if this will also work for Cinema On Demand. There's nothing on the regular PPV channels that interests me right now.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's mine:


Thanks for being a loyal DIRECTV Customer since 1997
Get $100 off your DIRECTV bill for every friend you refer to DIRECTV. Refer up to 10 friends a year – and get up to $1000! Your friends will also get $100 each. Learn more. Remember to check your email for other offers from DIRECTV.

wow


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

<Charlie Brown voice>

I got a rock...


----------



## RonH (Jul 25, 2007)

My last anniversary with DirecTv I got 1 yr. Free Showtime which I thought was great. This year I got 3 months free Game Lounge which I will never use.


----------



## OTAHDFORME (Jul 13, 2010)

While I appreciate anniversary gifts, I did go online and provide "feedback" about how I was enjoying (not) my anniversary gift. 

My free anniversary gift was 3 months of Sports Pack. We don't watch sports at all so I used the "Let us know how you're enjoying your FREE loyalty gift" link when I logged into my account.

I expressed my appreciation, but suggested that they consider giving us choices regarding what our loyalty gift would be. The email that I got back stated that they would forward my feedback to Directv management for review.

Then, I was told that the 3 months of Sports Pack had been removed and I would be receiving a $5 per month programming credit for three months.


----------



## CoramDeo (May 24, 2007)

It's just a "wet your whistle" like that first free beer that Jake and Elwood got at Bob's. They're hoping you'll sign on after a round of freebies. They probably base the gift on your demographic, current package, profile, etc. I have received Showtime as a gift, which I think it connected to my profile where I checked off that I like movies. Well, I do, such as the ones shown on HDNet, MGMHD, TCM and the like. NOT the garbage on Showtime, HBO, Starz, etc. I guess they haven't caught on that I haven't purchased any of the "premium movie channels"? In any case, these "gifts" are costing them less than Jake and Elwood's first beer cost good old Bob. Only the first round was free


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

Nitehawk^ said:


> I got 1 free PPV movie for my 14 years. I know I can't complain about something for free, but I gotta say I was a bit annoyed with this "gift". I have been with DirecTv since May 1996, I have never gotten an anniversary gift before this one, and this year I get a lousy PPV movie worth $4.99. A movie that is "formatted to fit your screen and 2.0 pcm audio" I can rent a DVD for less than $3 and get widescreen and 5.1 sound, or a Blu-Ray for $3.75
> Again, I know I shouldn't complain about anything for free, but is a 14 yr loyal customer only worth five bucks?


WOW! Here I was a little miffed that I only got a free PPV flick for my two year anniversary. Longtime DTV customers like yourself should get a lot more in my opinion.


----------



## klambert (Feb 8, 2008)

I wonder if the gift is somehow matched to your viewing habits in some way? I got gamelounge last time which I could care less about, but I do game and it might have figured that out from downloading a trailer or two from G4 or something like that?


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been a D* customer since 1995 and I received a 3 free PPV anniversary gift y'day. A couple of years back when they first started rolling out the anniversary gifts I called and asked about mine (as I hadn't heard anything). They gave me a free HD DVR and installation - pretty sweet. I don't recall what, if anything, they gave me last year. I also called recently and got the $10 off HD for 2 years and they tossed in 3 months of free Starz and HD Extra Pack (from which I have been recording movies to watch during the long MN winter...)

We need to remember some things about these anniversary gifts.

They are a gift. Admittedly some of them may look like Ralphie's rabbit suit in "A Christmas Story", but they are a gift nonetheless. If you have feedback on your gift, provide it to D*.
They are at some level about making us feel valued as D* customers. Your feeling of value and mine may vary for the same gift.
They are at some level a marketing tool, exposing us to D* services that we may not have considered. While I place more value on a $5/month credit than I would on free Showtime for 3 months, that credit is less likely to lead to increased revenue for D*.

I do like the idea of providing us with a selection of gifts, but that negates the marketing aspect which I think is likely a primary motivation for this program.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

LMckin said:


> I Got 3 Months Of Showtimes Channels. for last couple years my always been Showtime.


We just got our 15 year gift today: 3 months Showtime/Movie Channel. It's a nice gift. I don't know how much we will use it, but we do appreciate it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I just got my 3 year anniversary gift, 3 months free of Game Lounge. OH BOY!


----------



## Kojo62 (Aug 9, 2007)

I just received my anniversary gift also, one free PPV movie credit.

It's my 8th anniversary. I don't think what you receive is in any way proportional to your service length, since the last two years in a row, I got 3 months of free Showtime as my gift.

I've been badly spoiled... by comparison to previous years, this gift almost feels like punishment. (lol) Oh well, I guess this is what you get in a recession.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's mine:

Thanks for being a loyal DIRECTV Customer since 1997
Get $100 off your DIRECTV bill for every friend you refer to DIRECTV. Refer up to 10 friends a year – and get up to $1000! Your friends will also get $100 each. Learn more. Remember to check your email for other offers from DIRECTV.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Got a note in the mail yesterday about mine. Same as last year, free Sports Pack for 3 months, which is very cool by me. I'll be able to get the Mike Tomlin show out of Pittsburgh during the season. Go Steelers!


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

I will generally never look a gift horse in the mouth, but..... The two prior years I got Showtime for three months, which was kind of useless but I at least got to record a handfull of movies. This year I just got 3 months of the Gamelounge. I'm pretty sure that won't get used.:lol:


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

I just got the notice in the mail. Apparently i have had the gift for over a month. where can i see when my anniversary is?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bhigh8 said:


> I just got the notice in the mail. Apparently i have had the gift for over a month. where can i see when my anniversary is?


You might try on the website when you log in under My Account.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You might try on the website when you log in under My Account.


yeah, i tried that. looked at profile and everything and couldnt find it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bhigh8 said:


> yeah, i tried that. looked at profile and everything and couldnt find it.


Used to be in a box on the left....like an ad almost.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

just looked and i didnt see it. oh well, i will call and ask.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I know this is an old thread, but why open a new one for the same subject?

DirecTV has sent me a card announcing my free gift of 3 free months of over 10 additional movie channels (basically Starz). Anyway I don't get two of the channels (the two east coast feeds of Starz Encore and TMC). No matter, as I'm not interested in additional movie channels. I did send the re-authorizations to my two DVRs. 

I'd rather get a gift that is more worthwhile, like $10 off for 3 months. 

I know this is a way to potentially get me to upgrade my subscription once the freebie time period is over. Not gonna work with me.


----------



## shy007 (Apr 11, 2003)

I just got my anniversary gift and it is 4 weeks (any 4 I choose) of the Sunday Ticket. I doubt I will watch it but the thought is good. Now I got figure out how to order 4 weeks of the Sunday Ticket.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

"shy007" said:


> I just got my anniversary gift and it is 4 weeks (any 4 I choose) of the Sunday Ticket. I doubt I will watch it but the thought is good. Now I got figure out how to order 4 weeks of the Sunday Ticket.


This is what I received as well. Not much time to use it as I end up working overtime almost every Sunday.. Thanks anyway D*! I'll probably set it up during December either way. It is a very nice gift.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

For the second straight year I got 3 months free of Game Lounge. Which I'll never use. They keep trying to entice me to tune into Game Lounge, I WON'T DO IT! :lol:


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

WHY DOES DIRECTV THINK I WATCH SPORTS?

They did this to me last time for my Gift (free Sports Pack).

This time I got the NFL for 4 weeks.

I complained last time to them, they said there was nothing they could do.

I watch is MOVIES MOVIES MOVIES.

Why cant we choose our free gift up to a certain value.

I repeat. I am not a sports fan. Every one is different. The NFL package for 4 weeks is like worth what, $80. I could of used a lot of PPV for that.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Better than gamelounge 3 yrs in a row


----------



## skizer (May 16, 2004)

I just received a post card that I am receiving 6 months of game lounge free....

I'd much rather have 4 weeks of Sunday Ticket....


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

They should some how allow us to swap gifts. Wish they were gift cards I could mail you mine. Looks like there tied to our account numbers.



skizer said:


> I just received a post card that I am receiving 6 months of game lounge free....
> 
> I'd much rather have 4 weeks of Sunday Ticket....


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Better than gamelounge 3 yrs in a row





scottchez said:


> WHY DOES DIRECTV THINK I WATCH SPORTS?
> 
> They did this to me last time for my Gift (free Sports Pack).
> 
> This time I got the NFL for 4 weeks.


You're lucky .... I've been with them ~7 years and have never got ANYTHING (except for a bill).


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyone want to trade a Cinema PPV movie for my 3 months of Game Lounge? :sure:

1998 customer


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Just got a letter/flyer in the mail yesterday saying we got 3 free Cinema PPV movies for being a loyal customer. I think we have been with them for 11 years if I remember right.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

I looked at my November online stmnt. Indicates Showtime with a 0.00 as of yesterday. I have not received any notification of this particular gift, but I am grateful! I tried Showtime, and it is active on my system. I have been a customer since 1999. Thank you....


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

rsteinfe said:


> My 15-year gift a few months ago was $5 off my monthly bill for 15 months. Great gift! It was even in my favorite color (green)!


When I hit my 12th anniversary, I got $ 5 off for 12 months which I was happy to take. I think the gift depends how long you've been with them and what you spend per month.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

A friend of mine just got the four free games from NFLST. We were both curious how this works. Do you get four free weeks of ST or is it four specific games? The note my friend got talked about how he could order it by remote, as if it were a pay per view. But, of course, that's not possible. Anyone with any experience with this gift?


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

When you log on to check your account on the left it will say what you got.


CLICK ON IT

Then click on the feedback link below it


I gave them feed back and ***WOW*** they replied in 1 hr via Email.

They said the same thing as last year, sorry nothing we can do but we will pass your feed back on.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> Thanks for being a loyal DIRECTV Customer since 1997
> Get $100 off your DIRECTV bill for every friend you refer to DIRECTV. Refer up to 10 friends a year - and get up to $1000! Your friends will also get $100 each. Learn more. Remember to check your email for other offers from DIRECTV.


This is not your gift It is an ad. Your gift would be something different.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got my bill and saw that I had been given the sports pack for 3 months as my anniversary gift. I called to ask if I coudl change it and was told no. Which is pretty stupid if you ask me. If you are going to give me something for 3 months that normally costs $12.99, you should let me swap it for a movie package that costs the same.

I also got the old line about how you are already getting a discount for free HD for 24 months, so I can’t add any additional discounts to your bill.


----------



## stek (May 31, 2007)

I thought they had stopped the gifts. I didn't get anything this year. Last year I had Showtime for 3 months. I do pay my bill on time. Oh well.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

I just received a card that gives me "4 free Sundays NFL Sundays ticket" as an anniversary .


----------



## jasondm4 (Mar 5, 2010)

They have givin me 3 months of free Starz Evry year since i signed up. I kind of wish they would change it up and give me HBO.


----------



## diggerg56 (Sep 26, 2007)

I got a rock...Well almost. I got three free months of Game Lounge. Probably not much else they could offer since I subscribe to about everything already, including Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have been with them 9 years. I never have received free programming automatically or for Anniversary. I have received free receiver upgrades and sometimes programming or discounts when I have called to ask about an upgrade.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

After I had the postcard for 4 weeks of NFL free as an anniversary gift. I did not like the idea that I had to pay the initial $44 then they would give me credit. So I called to see what gives and they had changed my anniversary gift from NFL (4 Sundays) to three months of cinimax three channels.


----------



## rwmair (Nov 16, 2006)

stek said:


> I thought they had stopped the gifts. I didn't get anything this year. Last year I had Showtime for 3 months. I do pay my bill on time. Oh well.


They pretty much have stopped the gifts, based on my current experience.

I've now been with them 11 years. Two years ago, I got three months of Showtime. Last year, it was three months of Sports Pack. Both valued at ~ $30-35. I wasn't jumping up and down with joy over either, but they got a small amount of use.

This year, I just found I got $5 off my bill - for ONE month.

Guess its better than a month of Game Lounge or their magazine, but not much!


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

I received a free PPV movie as my gift this past year. Better than nothing.


----------



## jared52 (Sep 24, 2007)

I got the NFLST 4 weeks free and used 2 of them. Both times the amount was credited before I had to pay the bill. You just go to a game and order it and that unlocks all of them.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Apr 16, 2009)

onan38 said:


> Just got my anniversary gift in the mail, 1 Directv cinema movie credit. The card says " No strings attached" and i can watch anytime in the next 3 months and my account will automatically be credited.Anyone else received this and used it, did your account get credit?


I quoted the OP because that was why I searched here... does anyone find it contradictory to state "no strings attached" and "anytime you want within the next 3 months" in the same sentence?!?

My anniversary was in October (14 years). I used my free PPV on 1/3, and was billed for it on my 1/13 statement. The credit didn't appear on the bill "at the end of the billing cycle" as the card states. I wonder which reason they'll use to deny my credit:

wasn't used within 3 months (I received the "advance notice" email of the gift on 10/5, and the card sometime later)
didn't order a PPV from DirecTv Cinema channels 125-199 (I ordered from the new on-demand list linked in the guide at Channel 125, for a different showing of a movie within the range of channels)
the credit will appear on a future statement (yeah, right)

OK, I'm off to contact DirecTv... wish me luck!


----------



## TiMo Tim (Apr 16, 2009)

TiMo Tim said:


> My anniversary was in October (14 years). I used my free PPV on 1/3, and was billed for it on my 1/13 statement. The credit didn't appear on the bill "at the end of the billing cycle" as the card states. I wonder which reason they'll use to deny my credit:
> 
> wasn't used within 3 months (I received the "advance notice" email of the gift on 10/5, and the card sometime later)


Aaaaand we have a winner!

They claim the freebie was added to my account on 9/21, a full two weeks before the "advanced notice" email announcing my gift, about 3 weeks before the "official notification", and not even in the same month as my anniversary. :nono2:

I'm sending them a follow-up to point out how not-well-thought-out that was, and asking them to fix their flawed system.


----------



## n4uaj (Jul 25, 2007)

I got 3 months of Sports Pak which is good for me around this time of year with college basketball and the NHL and NBA so I am happy with it


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

TiMo Tim said:


> Aaaaand we have a winner!
> 
> They claim the freebie was added to my account on 9/21, a full two weeks before the "advanced notice" email announcing my gift, about 3 weeks before the "official notification", and not even in the same month as my anniversary. :nono2:
> 
> I'm sending them a follow-up to point out how not-well-thought-out that was, and asking them to fix their flawed system.


I just got the same Movie Credit, so I guess I should try to use it ASAP. I'd love to know if others have had success with the billing credit, and if it applies to the full dollar amount of the more expensive 1080p PPV's or the $6.99 3D movies.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I got 3 free PPV movies for my anniversary gift.
We ordered The Expendables and was billed for it. They said it would be credited back on the next bill but I was skeptical. My wife then a few weeks later wanted to rent Knight and Day on ppv so we did. On the next bill both movies were credited back. Both were HD 1080P movies.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

betterdan said:


> I got 3 free PPV movies for my anniversary gift.
> We ordered The Expendables and was billed for it. They said it would be credited back on the next bill but I was skeptical. My wife then a few weeks later wanted to rent Knight and Day on ppv so we did. On the next bill both movies were credited back. Both were HD 1080P movies.


Thanks, good to know. Except the part where you got 3 PPVs and I got 1 PPV 

I've been a sub since 2002 and buy Sunday Ticket. Geez.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dubber deux said:


> Yeah...but just think...
> 
> If you watch that PPV movie and FORGET about the rebate they get to keep your 5 bucks..add that times a few hundred and you start raking in quite a few dollars in profit..
> 
> I HATE REBATE OFFERS !!! And will never use them!


No, this offer is automatic. If you follow the thread the poster got an automatic credit to his bill shortly after he watched the movie.

I got a $200 rebate from Dell on a computer purchase a couple years. Certainly worth the trouble to send in the paperwork. I have been burned by one $3 rebates on a $10 item that didn't come through, but that's not worth a follow-up.

I got the same free PPV offer this week and looked over the PPV lineup. Didn't see anything I wanted to watch, but will wait and see what February's selection looks like.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> No, this offer is automatic. If you follow the thread the poster got an automatic credit to his bill shortly after he watched the movie.
> 
> I got a $200 rebate from Dell on a computer purchase a couple years. Certainly worth the trouble to send in the paperwork. I have been burned by one $3 rebates on a $10 item that didn't come through, but that's not worth a follow-up.
> 
> I got the same free PPV offer this week and looked over the PPV lineup. Didn't see anything I wanted to watch, but will wait and see what February's selection looks like.


Has anyone tried this Anniversary PPV with a $6.99 3d movie, like Shreck 3D?


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

itzme said:


> Thanks, good to know. Except the part where you got 3 PPVs and I got 1 PPV
> 
> I've been a sub since 2002 and buy Sunday Ticket. Geez.


I think I've been with them since 2000 and I don't get Sunday Ticket but I am handsome, a genius and well endowed. Maybe that's what pushed them to give me 3 PPV credits.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Ahhh. That explains it. I think that gets you multiple stars on your DTV record.


----------



## Homebrew101 (Jul 12, 2006)

betterdan said:


> I got 3 free PPV movies for my anniversary gift.


we got 3 free this month also, haven't watched any yet, hoping the selection improves next month :lol:


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Homebrew101 said:


> we got 3 free this month also, haven't watched any yet, hoping the selection improves next month :lol:


Really?! And how big... never mind. :nono2:


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Has anyone else got a free subscription to Game Lounge??? I checked my bill to see if they removed the returned DVR fee and I see that I have Game Lounge... Jeez.. I think it's a waste for me... but I didn't even know about it...


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't want to complain about free anything, but I know that I am being punished for having premier. I'd rather get anything other than 3 free months of game lounge. 1 free PPV would be better.


----------



## B_H (Sep 24, 2003)

Just got my anniversary gift of 3 months of Outdoor Channel. But I already get Outdoor Channel with the package I'm paying for.

Edited to add:
Gift was actually for 2 months. It became effective January 1, received notice of gift January 31.

Geeezzz....


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

sore_bluto said:


> I don't want to complain about free anything, but I know that I am being punished for having premier. I'd rather get anything other than 3 free months of game lounge. 1 free PPV would be better.


I'm in the same boat as you... Two years now, I received "Game Lounge". Both years I've politely emailed DIRECTV my thoughts on my anniversary gift and they say, "We'll pass this along."

At this point, I have to remember what I tell my 6 year old...

"You get what you get and you don't throw a fit."

I try not to look a gift horse in the mouth. That being said, I did get a couple of free PPV coupons in the mail a month or so later.

I guess someone was listening.


----------



## tominvt (Sep 19, 2007)

A year ago I received 3 months of Game Lounge for my anniversary gift and I wrote to say Thanks, but I'm not into games and won't use it. I was offered 3 free PPV instead. This year I again was given Game Lounge and I again said Thanks but no thanks. I was then given a discount of $5/month for 3 months. I'm satisfied and appreciate the effort.


----------



## bigbw (Jun 25, 2003)

I have never received any type of "gift" from them.. Have been a customer for over 15 years.. Closest was when I used the moving package for the second time within a year. They told me I had to pay $50 and then offered me a free DVR, i said no thanks, but how about waiving the $50 instead.. She said sorry, not able to do that..


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

I got an email yesterday reminding me of my free 3 months of game lounge. I used the built in reply to tell them thank you even though I won't be using it. I got a reply stating that my game lounge had been canceled and that I should see a $5 credit on my bill for the next 3 months. That was a MAJOR improvement.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Apr 16, 2009)

TiMo Tim said:


> Aaaaand we have a winner!
> 
> They claim the freebie was added to my account on 9/21, a full two weeks before the "advanced notice" email announcing my gift, about 3 weeks before the "official notification", and not even in the same month as my anniversary. :nono2:
> 
> I'm sending them a follow-up to point out how not-well-thought-out that was, and asking them to fix their flawed system.


Sounds like the're listening to their customers now. I did contact them with my concerns, and they immediately credited my account for the movie. I also asked them to escalate the issue with vague deadlines, and to guarantee they got the message, I submitted it to their customer care escalation page.

After some phone tag back & forth, they told me that they are looking into the notifications people receive to ensure that expiration dates are clearly communicated. Their excuse for why the expiration clock starts ticking before the notification was that some people wanted to take advantage of their gift as soon as possible. Makes sense for something like a $5 per month credit, but not for anything that you didn't know you had until they told you about it. Starting the clock 2 weeks before the early notification was just plain stupid.


----------



## rbird (Apr 24, 2002)

Just got my 3 free PPV this week. I believe it's our 5-year anniversary. The two previous years I got 3 months of free Showtime. I wasn't thrilled with this year's offer at first, but my wife pointed out that we could see some movies not yet on Netflix and that we never watched the free Showtime anyway, so I guess it's a better deal since it makes her happy. 

I remember that I complained the first year that I didn't get any notice of the gift until the free period was half over. Last year and this time around I was waiting for it to show up. Now they at least put the information up on your account page when you log into the website, although it's not as visible as it could be.

I'm glad I didn't get free Sports Pack or Game Lounge, or they would have heard from me.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

rbird said:


> Now they at least put the information up on your account page when you log into the website, although it's not as visible as it could be.


Could you explain where this information is located and how to to navigate to it? I cannot even find anywhere on the site that tells me when our anniversary is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rbird (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't see the actual date posted, but at the top of the page it says "Thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer since 2006. Let us know how you're enjoying your FREE gift. Remember to check your email for other exclusive offers from DIRECTV." There is a "banner ad" looking graphic on the left hand side of the page that describes the gift.

Previously, you would have had to check your statement to find any information at all.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

They don't give gifts to people UNDER CONTRACT:nono2:
They give HR24s to get you to re-sign


----------

